# hydra 18kw diagram



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

can anyone help me out with a piping diagram or pics of a electric boiler? doing a in floor job (my first) and wondering what the piping should look like.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't you have a journeyman you work under?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Ron said:


> Don't you have a journeyman you work under?


 Just stop it.:laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

J.J said:


> can anyone help me out with a piping diagram or pics of a electric boiler? doing a in floor job (my first) and wondering what the piping should look like.


 Your supplier should have hydronics design tech on board, maybe give em a call. Thats why they chg the big.$$$$$


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

J.J said:


> can anyone help me out with a piping diagram or pics of a electric boiler? doing a in floor job (my first) and wondering what the piping should look like.



Hold tight we have a member on here his name is *House Plumber* he can whip you out a drawing no time.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron said:


> Hold tight we have a member on here his name is *House Plumber* he can whip you out a drawing no time.


Just be prepared to add a few C/O's if he draws any drain systems for you.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

There is no one better at drawing an isomteric diagram.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Start with this:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Then find some of these:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

And finally do this:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

There. Simple enough. Should get you close enough. Plumbing is not an exact science, or so I been told!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahhhh...You don't need a drawing...Just get a bunch of pipe and fittings, and go lay it out in their back yard...:thumbsup:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Ouch I think he's gone.


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks guys your all tooo funny:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

J.J said:


> thanks guys your all tooo funny:laughing:


An intro may help.


----------



## jointwiped (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds Like "Landlord Plumbing" ...but I could be wrong!


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Bill said:


> And finally do this:


Yup, that's how I would do it. Works great.


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

i will post pics when i am all done getting the stuff today. it is a side job so i got to do it on my own


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

J.J said:


> i will post pics when i am all done getting the stuff today. it is a side job so i got to do it on my own


Sounds like a fart in church to me...:blink:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

J.J said:


> it is a side job so i got to do it on my own


Your joking right?

Your in the wrong place asking for help on here.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

J.J said:


> i will post pics when i am all done getting the stuff today. it is a side job so i got to do it on my own


Que- shaking head & heavy sigh.:no:


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

the company i work for does alot of hydras i live in nova scotia also i might be able to give you a hand give me some information how many zone is it all radiant in floor etc


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> Hold tight we have a member on here his name is *House Plumber* he can whip you out a drawing no time.


Crap, I missed it. See what happens when you add a new section in the forum that I dont frequent.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Crap, I missed it. See what happens when you add a new section in the forum that I dont frequent.


Where was you a week ago, I was counting on you, talked highly of your talents. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> Where was you a week ago, I was counting on you, talked highly of your talents. :laughing:


yeah I saw that. Thanks. But I never really come to this section since my work doesnt involve this stuff. bayside told me about it but I thought he meant another thread.


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

single zone. just selling him a boiler pkg. for now, running pipe later.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

J.J said:


> single zone. just selling him a boiler pkg. for now, running pipe later.


 
where are you from in nova scotia and you really need a diagram for a single zone boiler or is there other hot water heat in this house because all you will need is a pump wired off the boiler itself and a tstat wire how how many loops is this going to be etc this is very very simple if so


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Hay fella's where in NS are you guy's from ? I'm in bridgewater


----------

